
Working Though Questions in EFF’s “Spying on Students” Report - edtechstrats
https://k12cloudlearning.wordpress.com/2017/04/24/working-though-questions-in-effs-spying-on-students-report/
======
edtechstrats
It is important that we address the need for changes to student data
privacy/security policy and practice based on rigorous, replicable analysis
and methods. The analysis underlying EFF's latest report, however, may not
meet that standard. Important that the question has been called by EFF; more
work clearly needs to be done to sort out the school technology ecosystem.

